# Rebuilding a Caliper, need lube substitute advice (G052-150-A2 related)



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm rebuilding a caliper on my MK4 and the Bentley calls for lubricating the new seal/boot/piston/screw/bore with G052-150-A2 Lithium Grease (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/OEM/Compounds/ES4812/). On top of being really spendy, I can't wait the 1-3 days + ship time for it to get here. Neither my local VW or Audi have it in stock, either...they'd have to order it as well.

My question is, what can I use as a substitute for this stuff? I'm not sure if it's just plain old white lithium grease or something special. It needs to be non-reactive/compatible with brake fluid but I'm not finding a lot of answers out there. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

Pematex

This stuff. I love it, works great and a bottle will last you a long, long time.

Edit: they say not to use any other, simmaler product, because there is a difference in lithium greases. However, this permatex product is equal to the vw stuff.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

veedub_gti_mkii said:


> Pematex
> 
> This stuff. I love it, works great and a bottle will last you a long, long time.
> 
> Edit: they say not to use any other, simmaler product, because there is a difference in lithium greases. However, this permatex product is equal to the vw stuff.


Cool, I have a jar of that but I wasn't sure. Unfortunately, my deadline for ordering so it'd be here by the weekend was approaching so I ordered the VW stuff anyhow.


----------

